# vet problem with heart-worm preventative



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We had a vet in Alabama who we loved, moved to a rural area in Illinois and chose the best vet in the area. We are not the biggest fans of him overall but here is the problem. We recently ran out of Heartgard plus and Frontline, went on Dr Fosters website to order more, they send a prescription to the vet, who declines it. I go inside and they basically say they will not only decline on-line prescriptions but also decline those brands. They use Interceptor, Sentinel, Trifexis, and Vetra. I have not had a problem with Heartgard or Frontline and Ive researched the difference with the brands, the big one being Whipworm preventative. Has anyone switched and seen a problem with the transition? Does anyone use Trifexis? Trifexis looks like the better brand but does not do ticks. I go out in the woods often and they get ticks when on Frontline so should i go with just Trifexis or i chose to go with them? Vectra does just ticks but if you do the math for VEctra and Trifexis its about 200 bucks for 6 months per dog compared to 100 bucks for 6 months for Heartgard and Frontline.... I'm switching vets regardless due to not liking him and not giving me an option. Any advice/info would be great, feeling a bit overwhelmed with all the prices/information Ive read. Thanks Guys
Foxie & Vino


----------



## Lucy Vizsla (May 19, 2008)

Yeah for sure find your pup a new vet!

I would switch vets right now and get a copy of all the medical records and as long as you have a current heartworm test on file a new vet will get you that rx or they will let you get which every preventative you want. I have never heard of that before in my life and I have had dogs all my life. 

What an ass!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/06/is-frontline-or-other-spot-on-flea-and.html

Hope this post is of some use to you.

Your new vet is either very good and doesn't need more patients, or can not communicate.

Frontline is strong and I wouldn't use it on a pup until it is more than 6 months old. 

RBD


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

If you want to give the vet a chance you could ask to speak with the vet him or herself (not just the staff) and ask for an explanation. Maybe there is some clinical rationale you'd accept, or maybe the vet would negotiate with you. But if you're not comfortable with the explanation and that your dog is protected, move on. I know a lot of people are concerned about the potential side effects of these preventives--but there are also concerns about the ill effects of exposure to the pests themselves and the diseases they carry (it's risk-benefit). IMO, if you're going to use a preventive, you may as well use one that's effective for the pests you're concerned about.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We went through this with Holley. Our vet office stated that they do not like the online prescription companies because there is no way to know where the meds came from. The online places buy from the cheapest bidder and it may be expired or something else. They did write the prescription for me but said it was up to me to take the chance.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We use Sentinel, because it covers all worms (including heart) & works very well re: fleas. I have never used a product, despite their claims, that keeps the ticks off. Good Luck with your choice. The switch should not be an issue, and if you switch vets, I think you'll be happier.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam is on Sentinel also. Vet switched from Revolution because of runny stools.


----------

